# sauce/rub question



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 6, 2018)

i think I know but not sure. someone please enlighten me on the term "spg". is that a sauce or a rub and if so what does it consist of percentage wise?? thanks jb


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2018)

Salt,Pepper,Garlic basic rub
Richie


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2018)

"i think I know but not sure. someone please enlighten me on the term "spg". is that a sauce or a rub and if so what does it consist of percentage wise?? thanks jb"

I know,  these acronyms can be mysterious, confusing, and annoying  sometimes.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 6, 2018)

SPG or SPOG short for salt, pepper, garlic, or salt,pepper, onion and garlic. It is the base/basic rub for most things or what i find that is available out here.    There are a few ideas out here on ratio's some people will mix a cup of each, some will do cup of salt pepper and then go to 1/2 cup onion and garlic powder. I would suggest you mix some up on a smaller scale and taste/try it, see what you think.


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 6, 2018)

thank yall. settled that for me...jb


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

Here is a list of most of the acronyms used on here.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/smf-acronyms-definitions.8539/
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 7, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Here is a list of most of the acronyms used on here.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/smf-acronyms-definitions.8539/
> Al



It's nice to have a list of the acronyms to refer to but really!  Is it that hard to type out the items or piece of equipment being referred to in a thread?  

WARWODT!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for the Like Trillo15.  You get it!

John


----------

